# Sony 828



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

sony dfc828

what a great camera

macro down to 2cm


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sam,

Fine camera and very nice watch.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When the launch was announced, I considered updating from my 717, but it had a dreadful write-up in one of the UK mags. They suggested waiting for the promised firmware update to get over the problem of purple halos in high contrast shots.

Roger


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The watch is fantastic. I just found out how much it costs.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

its even more fantastic when you get it unused with all boxes etc etc for half price










sam


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Nice watch..lucky ebay purchase?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I've seen websites selling this watch with 2500-3000USD, and this is already discounted.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

i gave Â£1120, i think thats a bargain......

until the novelty wears off and the hunt begins again!

sam


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Next time when I will want a watch, I will ask you first about the best brice.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

great camera,great watch...2cm?!?!?!?


----------

